# Getting a permit to manage a business



## keithtee (Apr 24, 2010)

Gedday all. Am seeking a friendly country to establish a small processing facility. I plan to import powders from China, ( vitamins and supplements ) and in my chosen country, I will fill capsules and package the product, for shipment to clients who purchase online. No local sales... all foreign earned income.
Where can I best do this without hassle ?
Any suggestions will be appreciated.
Keith


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

keithtee said:


> Gedday all. Am seeking a friendly country to establish a small processing facility. I plan to import powders from China, ( vitamins and supplements ) and in my chosen country, I will fill capsules and package the product, for shipment to clients who purchase online. No local sales... all foreign earned income.
> Where can I best do this without hassle ?
> Any suggestions will be appreciated.
> Keith


Howdy and welcome to the forum. We have several members living in Thailand; so I'm sure they will be able to answer your questions.


Best Of Luck
Jet Lag


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

Don't set your hopes up on setting up a business in Thailand,it really no worth the effort,you have to have some thing like 2-3 million t/b in a thai bank,have to have thai share holders,
have to hire a few thai's to work in you co.and then you would have to pay import tax an any thing brought into thailand.last but not least if a thai can do it,then you can't


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Try your luck in Cambodia.
Less hassle in setting up a business and in many cases no permits needed, especially if you are able to employ a few locals.


----------

